# All ready been 5 years since the snow storm



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Last week was 5 years already form our October surprise snow storm. What a mess.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

looks like a beautiful winter wonderland.


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Yah my yard took a whooping that storm too. I should have taken more pictures but was way too busy cleaning up the mess. I don't remember getting much sleep that weekend or the following week.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think I ran Frosty over because the power was out and couldn't see. Also you'd be surprised how far phone lines can stretch when they get hooked onto your plow


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I remember that mess. Seems like it was along time and and yesterday at the same time.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep was a pretty nasty storm, I was in Blasdell for 3 days helping my guys out.. I brought in a massive Gen set from rochester to power the shop and fuel island.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Looks like white gold to me.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

seems like history but could happen again anytime.......snow was gone in a couple of day but the cleanup lasted a long time


----------

